# Loss of wage payment



## hpdriver (Jan 24, 2015)

So a guy with liberty mutual rear ends me. They accepted liability. Not much damage, around 1week of repair and $1300.

Does anyone have experience submitting uber/lyft statements as proof of income?

Do I need a lawyer, or will they accept these statements?


----------



## hpdriver (Jan 24, 2015)

Never mind, just saw a discussion in this forum, will update if anything changes.


----------

